# UPG - Unity Pacific Group



## drmb (1 January 2007)

Thought I would start thread on Trinity Group (TCQ) which undertakes commercial, industrial and retail development projects. Bought in at 1.00 than out at 1.11 and bought back in at 1.10 and hae been accumulating ever since. Nice steady growth with perfect looking chart, good regular dividends and lots of regular announcements. Seems to becoming a major stock in my SMSF portfolio, overtaking RIN, DUI, SGN, ARG and AFI, but my PDN and ZFX getting huge!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2007)

*Re: TCQ- Trinity*

Agree.
Didn't get in as early as you, but appears to have more legs, considerably few sellers at present.
Garpal


----------



## drmb (28 January 2007)

*Re: TCQ - Trinity Consolidated Group*

Seems to have moved up nicely over 2.00, I hold in my smsf. DYOR etc


----------



## scsl (28 January 2007)

*Re: TCQ - Trinity Consolidated Group*



			
				drmb said:
			
		

> Seems to have moved up nicely over 2.00, I hold in my smsf. DYOR etc



Wow! I just pulled up a chart of this and it's pretty amazing! TCQ's been going up since mid-05 and appears to not understand the concept of 'retracing'. And as if it wasn't going steadily enough, it then decides to step up a gear and since the start of Sep 06, climb on a higher gradient. First time I've heard of this stock and I gotta admit drmb, TCQ has got to be in contention for one of the top super fund stocks - in that you've been able to sleep easy since including it in your smsf. Do you plan on selling this anytime soon, because it's looking extremely overbought.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 January 2007)

*Re: TCQ - Trinity Consolidated Group*

It is quite an amazing stock technically, higher highs and lows for it seems a long long time. I got in late in the piece but can't complain.  Garpal


----------



## michael_selway (28 January 2007)

*Re: TCQ - Trinity Consolidated Group*



			
				Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> It is quite an amazing stock technically, higher highs and lows for it seems a long long time. I got in late in the piece but can't complain.  Garpal




Yeah has doen nicely, but funny thing is that it atm, doesnt have any forcast EPS growth, just high dividends. One could say $2.00 is quite peaky?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS 12.6 11.6 13.1 11.9 
DPS 10.0 10.6 10.7 11.8 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-06-07 11.6 17.6 -7.9% 
Year Ending 30-06-08 13.1 15.6 12.9% * 
thx

MS


----------



## drmb (28 January 2007)

*Re: TCQ - Trinity Consolidated Group*



			
				scsl said:
			
		

> Wow! I just pulled up a chart of this and it's pretty amazing! TCQ's been going up since mid-05 and appears to not understand the concept of 'retracing'. And as if it wasn't going steadily enough, it then decides to step up a gear and since the start of Sep 06, climb on a higher gradient. First time I've heard of this stock and I gotta admit drmb, TCQ has got to be in contention for one of the top super fund stocks - in that you've been able to sleep easy since including it in your smsf. Do you plan on selling this anytime soon, because it's looking extremely overbought.




No - not selling, accumulating TCQ. Anytime I put in for a speccie I put 1/2 again into TCQ. My comsec wheel looks like this but dyor, I have a bit of fun with dyl, pdn, bmn etc so tcq et al give me a foundation in case the castle falls over! May look a bit toppy since spp @ $1.68 ea current but s/p about $2.05 xd seems to be tightly held. I expect once the spp shares are issued may retrace but I'm laughing still!

I am not financial advisor - etc etc but would be pleased to see expert's chart, cheers and good luck


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 January 2007)

*Re: TCQ - Trinity Consolidated Group*

Agree, its similar to one of those charts that gave a retirement bonus to turtles and other lucky guys and gals who got in early. I'm in , not as early as some but,  sitting down for the long haul


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 February 2007)

*Re: TCQ - Trinity Consolidated Group*



			
				Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> Agree, its similar to one of those charts that gave a retirement bonus to turtles and other lucky guys and gals who got in early. I'm in , not as early as some but,  sitting down for the long haul





Sorry, I'm not trying to ramp. I thought about getting in to TCQ at 1.30 but only got in very much later. I have never been in a stock that has a perfect slow but sure upward projectory. Some of their stock comes out of escrow soon so a correction may be imminent. Anyone following TCQ.? comments would be welcome.

Garpal


----------



## drmb (26 April 2007)

*Re: TCQ - Trinity Consolidated Group*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sorry, I'm not trying to ramp. I thought about getting in to TCQ at 1.30 but only got in very much later. I have never been in a stock that has a perfect slow but sure upward projectory. Some of their stock comes out of escrow soon so a correction may be imminent. Anyone following TCQ.? comments would be welcome.Garpal



Still looks good in my SMSF - has moved up nicely without creating excitment. I first posted early this year when it was about $2, now mid to high 2's. Closed today at 2.74.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 April 2007)

*Re: TCQ - Trinity Consolidated Group*



drmb said:


> Still looks good in my SMSF - has moved up nicely without creating excitment. I first posted early this year when it was about $2, now mid to high 2's. Closed today at 2.74.




My pick in the ASF stock picking comp this month, and I still hold. I agree with your sentiments.

Garpal


----------



## psychic (18 December 2008)

*Re: TCQ - Trinity Consolidated Group*

Ouch TCQ just hit a new low and Suspended Interim Distribution. Now this might look like good value for an afternoon trade


----------



## System (25 March 2015)

On December 12th, 2014, Trinity Group (TCQ) changed its name and ASX code to Unity Pacific Group (UPG).


----------



## System (28 October 2016)

On October 27th, 2016, Unity Pacific Group Limited (UPG) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following despatch of compulsory acquisition notices by Sentinel Security Investments Limited.


----------

